# QCTP



## mabmach (Feb 6, 2014)

Have found 2 AXA QCTP on E-bay one from Discount Machine SHARS #111 $139 the other from All Industrial Tool Supply 100 Series made in China $122.95 for the set. Wondering if anyone has purchased from these suppliers if so would they recommend one of these.


----------



## David Kirtley (Feb 6, 2014)

I have shopped with both and no complaints.


----------



## xalky (Feb 6, 2014)

David Kirtley said:


> I have shopped with both and no complaints.


. I too have bought from both, no problems and I was very satisfied with the quality from both.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 7, 2014)

Same here too. Both have been great to me & ship fast. Only thing with Shars is that I always get quicker service & cheaper shipping purchasing through ebay under discount machine than if I were to order directly from their website.


----------



## autonoz (Feb 7, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Same here too. Both have been great to me & ship fast. Only thing with Shars is that I always get quicker service & cheaper shipping purchasing through ebay under discount machine than if I were to order directly from their website.



I second this. I always buy from them on E-bay if they have what I am looking for. Faster shipping, cheaper shipping, and the price is less sometimes.


----------



## Cuebuilder (Mar 1, 2014)

I too have bought several things from both and all ways have good luck with them. When I bought my drill chuck arbors from discount machine they had sent me a 2 inch boring head with it by mistake, when I notified them of this they said just keep it, "You've been a good and Honest customer". So I wouldn't hesitate on either one of them, but Discount machine will be 3 or 4 days quicker to your door, depending on where you live.

Aaron


----------



## Frank Ford (Mar 1, 2014)

I use the AXA size, too, and over the years I've bought more than 50 holders - mostly cheap Chinese.  They have worked as well for me as the genuine Aloris ones with one provision:

I replace all the set screws - the ones that come with the Chinese holders are especially nasty. . .


----------



## rmack898 (Mar 2, 2014)

I too have bought quite a few Chinese tool holders and have found that the ones I got from CDCO were a little better quality than the rest. Most all of the Chinese tool holders will work fine in the home shop environment.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 2, 2014)

rmack898 said:


> I too have bought quite a few Chinese tool holders and have found that the ones I got from CDCO were a little better quality than the rest. Most all of the Chinese tool holders will work fine in the home shop environment.



Not me, although I have a Dorian tool post I use China TP holders. I've bought from various places & the 4 that I got from CDCO were the worst. The fit was sloppy, screws sucked, & the adjusters were all threaded crooked so fine adjusting was a pain. Maybe it was just the batch that I got but I'll never order from them again anyway, not while that Frank dude is running it.

I used to buy my holders from WT Tool, same as Shars but without the Shars branding on them. Then they started buying them from Shars so I stopped buying from them. Like Frank I replace the screws on them before using them with flat point set screws from Mcmaster. Never had an issue with any of the ones I've got.


----------



## AR1911 (Mar 3, 2014)

I recommend Tools4cheap.com.  
I buy from Shars and the other guys, but tools4cheap.com is my #1 goto site for tooling. Nice guy, good prices.  Check the closeouts too.


----------



## Pacer (Mar 3, 2014)

Another vote for "tools4cheap" I have had sets from Phase ll, Shars, and CDCO, and tools4 are hands down the best of the lot --- and... they are cheaper!

http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=piston

I do use CDCO holders...


----------

